# You Know You Fail at (insert game here) When...



## Xelac (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Kingdom Hearts when you lose to Dusk Nobodies.
You know you fail at pokemon if you think Pikachu is the strongest pokemon.
You know you fail at Sly 2 if you get caught by Carmelita.


Just post what you think will happen if someone utterly fails at a video game.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Pokemon when you can't even beat your rival at the beginning of the game.

You know you fail at Pokemon if you can't beat the Rock gym leader with the Water Starter.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Fatal Fury when you can't even get the commands for a Power Wave, Burn Knuckle, or Crack Shot right.

You know you fail at Shenmue when you let Ryo get killed.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Spyro: A New Begining if you lose to the Stone Sentinel.

You know you fail at Tales of the Abyss if you can't find Cheegle Woods.

You know you fail at Code Lyoko: Quest for Infinity (Wii) if you can't figure out how to swing Ulrich's sword.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Borderlands when you can't use the action skill.

You know you fail at OoT when you can't beat the first dungeon(damned water room...).

You know you fail at LttP when you still think the Master Sword is the most powerful weapon.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at all Sonic games when you exceed 10 minutes on the first stage.

You know you fail at Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days when you can't figure out how to use the panel system.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Metroid when the planet exploding or collapsing in some way actually surprises you.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at a Tales of...  game when you don't know how to combo into Tokugi/Ougi

You know you fail at Ocarina of Time when you don't know how to trigger the first boss fight.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Mystery Dungeon when you think the 'B' button is purely for canceling.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Sonic Adventure 2 when you can't find the lost Chao.

You know you fail at Kingdom Hearts if you hide in a tree the whole battle vs Riku on Destiny Islands.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Metroid when you keep getting surprised that there are always missiles, energy tanks, and suits and beams that only work with your equipment, no matter what planet you're on.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Super Smash brothers Brawl if you need to cheat in order to win over Wi-Fi

You now you fail at Final Fantasy if you can't even reach the first boss.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Megaman X5 when you don't realize you can actually crouch.


----------



## departuresong (Jan 19, 2010)

This is the least amusing thread we've had since the counting game.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jan 19, 2010)

ShiningGlass said:


> This is the least amusing thread we've had since the counting game.


You try being bored and then posting something here.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at God of War when you start getting glimpses of your own guts on the screen.

You know you fail at The Sims 3 when a dog starts pissing on you.

You know you fail at Soul Calibur when you start stabbing yourself.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Turok when you can't find the Pistol


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Pokemon when the Professor won't even give you his Pokemon "because you look funny".


----------



## Hyozanryu (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Sonic the Hedgehog if you don't know what rings are for.

You know you fail at Naruto: Clash of Ninja 3 if you can't even figure out how to run.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Mario Galaxy if you think you could fall of one of the round planets

You know you fail at Sonic Heroes when you don't know how to change formation


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Shadow Hearts 2 when you can't figure out how to do a combo.
You know you fail at Shadow Hearts 2 when you lose to Asmodeus.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Tales of the Abyss if you're forced to switch the button formation to be the same as Symphonia's.

You know you fail at Final Fantasy I when you don't realize you have to actually _equip_ weapons and armor.

You know you fail at The World Ends With You when you don't realize you can unlock pin slots and fusion attacks until way after you've beaten the game.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Jan 20, 2010)

You know you fail at Spyro Dawn of the Dragons if you don't know how to switch breaths or fly.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 20, 2010)

(What if you haven't played it and don't know?)

You know you fail at Shadow Hearts when the collapsing temple actually surprises you.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Jan 20, 2010)

You know you fail at Naruto: Ultimate Ninja 4 if you can't figure out how to use substitute jutsu.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 20, 2010)

You know you fail at Pokemon Colosseum if you can't figure out how to beat a level 100 with a level five.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Jan 20, 2010)

You know you fail at Pokemon Mystery Dungeon if you don't know how to fill your empty belly.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 20, 2010)

You know you fail at PMD if you can't figure out how to make a team!


----------



## Hyozanryu (Jan 20, 2010)

You know you fail at Kingdom Hearts if you can't figure out how to synthesize items/keyblades.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm surprised to know that someone else's played Shadow Hearts.

You know you fail at Shadow Hearts when you don't know how to use the Judgment Ring.


----------



## Xelac (Jan 20, 2010)

You know you fail at Kingdom Hearts if you didn't realise Sora was a guy until Kingdom Hearts 2.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 21, 2010)

Moved to Forum Games.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 21, 2010)

You know you fail at all video games if you cant work out why there are buttons on the controller.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 21, 2010)

(Just Shadow Hearts Two... can't find the first one... underground RPGs FTW!)

You know you fail at Shadow Hearts when you keep trying to equip Yuri with crests.

You know you fail at Shadow Hearts when you can't use the Solomon's Key.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Llama*

You know you fail at "You Know You Fail at (insert game here) When..." when you can't think of a game to put in and insert the thread title instead.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 21, 2010)

You know you suck at Megaman 2 when Metalman will not die. On Normal mode.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 21, 2010)

You know you fail at Super Mario Bros. when the first Goomba kills you.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jan 22, 2010)

You know you fail at Pokémon if you use a Master Ball to catch a Magikarp.


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Jan 24, 2010)

You know you fail at pokemon if you don't know how to leave your hometown.


----------



## Hogia (Feb 1, 2010)

You know you fail at Phoenix Wright if you can't figure out how to object.


----------



## Arcanine (Feb 24, 2010)

You know you fail at MtG: Battlegrounds when you think you can't clear the first quest because you haven't got any spells.
You know you fail at MtG: Battlegrounds when you can't clear the first quest of Chapters 2, 3, 4 and 5, and the first four quests of chapter 1.
You know you fail at MtG when you use Dark Banishing against another Black user.


----------



## Flygon1 (Feb 25, 2010)

You know you fail at any game on the Nintendo DS when you can't figure out how to push the A button.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Feb 25, 2010)

You know you fail at Star Wars Battlefront if you can't fire your gun.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Feb 27, 2010)

You know you fail at Sonic Triple Trouble if you use up all your continues on the first boss.

You know you fail at Kingdom Hearts Chain Of Memories if you can't figure out the card based battle system.


----------



## Hogia (Mar 6, 2010)

You know you fail at the Pokemon TCG when you have no cards.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 17, 2010)

You know you fail at Halo when you get beaten by a Grunt on EASY! AND when you're a Leiutenant on Xbox Live, which I am!

You know you fail at Final Fantasy VIII when Omega Weapon beats you with a punch, even when you've spent 7 months preparing especially just to take him on! That, of course, is when you realise you should have spent 7 months and a day...

That said, you know you fail at any Final Fantasy when at the start when you head out into the field and get beaten by the weakest monster in the entire game!

You know you fail at Final Fantasy IX when you get a pop quiz, get it wrong and die!

You know you fail at Digimon World when you go take on Numemon with Metalgreymon at full health, full MP and every single move available in the game and lose!

And when you can only get Numemon!

You know you fail at Pokemon when your Lv 100 Garchomp/Dragonite/Flygon/Salamence/any Legendary gets beaten by a Pichu!


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 23, 2010)

You know you fail at Pokemon when you think Magikarp evolves into a legendary.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 23, 2010)

You know you fail at Vocaloid when you think that they are real people.

((Yeah, yeah, it's not a game, but still.))


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 23, 2010)

You know you fail at Pokemon when your Lv. 1 Magikarp is murdered by Arceus. Then you Send out MissingNo. and somehow dissapear from existence and a blueberry muffin takes your place. 0_o


----------



## Green (Mar 23, 2010)

You know you fail at The Game when you read this.


----------



## Lili (Mar 24, 2010)

You know you fail at Trauma Center when you confuse the syringe with the scapel.


----------



## Hogia (Mar 24, 2010)

You know you fail at the Phoenix Wright games when you can't figure out how to object
You know you fail at Pokemon Gold Version when you look for Ekans.


----------



## Lili (Mar 24, 2010)

You know you fail at Silent Hill 3 when you die in the mall's bathroom stall.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 26, 2010)

Arcanine said:


> You know you fail at MtG: Battlegrounds when you think you can't clear the first quest because you haven't got any spells.
> You know you fail at MtG: Battlegrounds when you can't clear the first quest of Chapters 2, 3, 4 and 5, and the first four quests of chapter 1.
> You know you fail at MtG when you use Dark Banishing against another Black user.


MtG has video games???

You know you fail at Pokémon Emerald when the Poochyena runs away from you.
You know you fail at Pokémon in general when you restart your game because you think the game's glitched when you see a different colored Pokémon.
You know you fail at Kirby and the Amazing Mirror when you can't beat King Golem.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 26, 2010)

You know you fail at the Mew Glitch when after you catch Mew your game dies before you're able to save...

You know you fail at the Mew Glitch when you get something else!!!

You know you fail at Event Pokemon when you do the event and get the wrong pokemon!

(If anyone is wondering what I'm talking about with the Mew Glitch, yes, there is a way on Red/Blue & Yellow (don't know about Fire Red/Leaf Green though) of getting a Mew without an Event and without the GameShark! And yes it is genuine, I have loads thanks to it! And if anyone wants me to I can post it in here somewhere so you can all try!)


----------



## Flygon1 (Mar 27, 2010)

You know you fail at Boktai when you try to play it in the shade (it's a solar-powered GBA gimmick.)

(Finally somebody knows about the Mew Glitch! Glitching has lost popularity outside of glitch-related forums.)


----------



## Hogia (Mar 28, 2010)

You know you fail at Gold's Glitch Dimension when it kills the cartridge.


----------



## PinserPerson (May 12, 2010)

you know you fail at spore if you can't beat the cell stage

you know you fail at pokemon when you get confused why you can't find bidoof in emerald

you know you fail at pokemon when you can't beat team aqua's hideout.

you know you fail at ANY GAME when you can't beat the tutorial

you know you fail at the DS when you can't figure out how to turn the volume up


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 12, 2010)

You know you fail at Super Mario Bros when the goombas jump on you.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 12, 2010)

You know you should never be allowed to play a Pokemon game EVER AGAIN when you restart after encountering a Shiny, they're so damned rare, I've only EVER encountered like half a dozen!

(On the subject of Shiny Pokemon) You know your luck fails at Pokemon when the first Shiny you do encounter in Sinnoh is a Tentacool!!! (Damn Tentacool...)

You know you fail at Fable II when you go into close-quarters combat with a gun or a crossbow!

You know you fail at Halo 3 when the guy you jus assassinated manages to stick you on your head as they are dying, thus taking you with them, hahahaha!!!


----------



## ... (May 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Metroid when you think Samus' name _is_ Metroid.

You know you fail at Cooking Mama when you burn ice cream.

You know you fail at Pokemon R/B/G when you spent days trying to find Pikablu.


----------



## I can haz larry (May 19, 2010)

1. You know you fail at pokemon when: Jessie and James blast YOU off again!
2. You know you fail at Halo when: While doing a banshie bomb you fall into the deadly abyss!
3. You know you fail at Smash bros. when: Jigglypuff PWNS you!!!!!
3. You know you fail at Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 when :your call sign is accident prone


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 19, 2010)

You know you fail at Halo when you get hit by a stray overcharged Plasma Pistol bolt from like the other side of the map, that was intended as well!

You know you fail at Halo cuz you think Halo 3 had a decent trio of tanks...


----------



## see ya (May 21, 2010)

You know you fail at Left 4 Dead when you try to stop the Witch with the power of hugs.

You know you fail at Earthbound when you die against Starman Jr. 

You know you fail at Mother 3 when you die in the Mole Cricket hole.


----------



## ... (May 21, 2010)

You know you fail at PMD 2 when you think you're the best trainer ever because that Celebi is shiny.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 21, 2010)

You know you fail at Halo 3: O.D.S.T. when you try to hunt down Skulls, not realising that all the Skulls for O.D.S.T. you have to acquire on Halo 3!

You know you fail at Grand Theft Auto when you fail the first mission, which is the start of the game!


----------



## ... (May 21, 2010)

You know you fail at God of War when you choose the sword over the Blades of Chaos.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 21, 2010)

You know you fail at any F.P.S. game cuz you can't shoot for s**t!


----------



## ... (May 21, 2010)

You know you fail at any FPS with a sniper rifle when you can't figure out how to zoom and just shoot wildly at any movement in the distance.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 21, 2010)

You know you fail at any F.P.S. game when you rely on a Sniper Rifle!!!


----------



## ... (May 22, 2010)

You know you fail at Dead Space when you deliberately shoot a "pregnant" Necromorph in the belly.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 28, 2010)

You know you fail at Halo 3 when you can't use the Sword Trick!


----------



## ... (May 28, 2010)

You know you fail at Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe when you _always_ fall for the Sub-Zero teleport-freeze-you-then attack spam.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 28, 2010)

You know you fail at DragonBall Z Budokai Tenkai'ichi 3 when you challenge me to a match using mid-stage Goku but tell me I may if I wish use Red Potarro Teen Gohan...


----------



## ... (May 28, 2010)

You know you fail at SSBM when you think you can kill Kraid in the Brinstar Depths stage.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 28, 2010)

You know you fail at Mario Kart when you throw a blue shell while in first place.


----------



## ... (May 29, 2010)

(Adding on to my previous post) You know you fail at SSBM when playing as Mario in the Brinstar Depths stage, you think you can just stay on the rotating stage, thinking this is a new area of Super Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

You know you fail at LMA Manager because you get relegated as Manchester United! (That, or you know you're a true Yorkshireman...)


----------



## ... (May 29, 2010)

You know you fail at Metroid Fusion when you run away from the X parasites, thinking they'll infect you again.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

You know you fail at Halo when you're the one running away... From the Grunts!


----------



## ... (May 29, 2010)

You know you fail at Resident Evil when you can't get past the first 15 minutes without shutting off the game and screaming in terror.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

You know you fail at Dino Crisis when you can't even get the power back on!


----------



## ... (May 30, 2010)

You know you fail at Dead Space when you think you can just pause the game with the inventory menu to stop shit from attacking...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 30, 2010)

You know you fail at any Star Wars game when while in an X-Wing you get owned by a TIE Fighter!


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 8, 2010)

You know you fail at CoD when you get spawn knifed


----------



## wolftamer9 (Aug 8, 2010)

you know you fail at Okami when all you can draw is a smiley face.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 8, 2010)

You know you fail at any Mario game when you die against the first Goomba


----------



## Mai (Aug 8, 2010)

You know you fail at Pokemon Mystery Dungeon when you get a Magikarp on the personality test.


----------



## ... (Aug 9, 2010)

You know you fail at Baldur's Gate when you decide to go pick the pretty black flowers.


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 9, 2010)

You know you fail at earthbound when you cant stop laughing at Poo.

You know you fail at Pokemon when you are mad because you cant find a shiny in Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.

You know you fail at Spyro when you quit at Tree Tops.


----------



## Missile (Aug 10, 2010)

You know you fail at Pokemon Rumble when you think the Toy Rattata can actually beat the Battle Royale.

You know you fail at Mario games when this happens.

You know you fail at any Mystery Dungeon game when you're wondering how in the _world_ can you get Mew.

You know you fail at Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow/Fr/Lg when you belive Mew is _not_ under the truck. She's chillin' under that truck, yo.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 15, 2010)

You know you fail at Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow when using the code I discovered by accident and you STILL can't get Mew!

You know you fail at Pokemon in general when you Paralyze and get the Lv 5 Magikarp's HP down to 1 and your first Net Ball misses! Completely!


----------

